# OBS Crius RTA



## Rob Fisher

It the continual quest for the perfect tank the latest acquisition of mine is the OBS Crius RTA.

It's a good looking tank... the build is so simple and was a piece of cake. I forgot to close off the juice holes and airflow when filling the tank the first time so that was a bit of a fail. The first tank went down really fast and I guess that's why the flavour is as good as it was. Unfortunately it seemed to leak badly... I'm not sure if it was because of the initial fail or this is just a leaky tank... time will tell. I have refilled it again and this time I closed off the juice and air holes and so far so good.

I have dual coils in it (used the coils it came with) and the resistance is 0,3Ω and I'm firing at 40 watts. I have wicked with Rayon which is pretty much all I use these days.




I prefer my own drip tips and find that the vapour flow is concentrated across my tongue and gives a better flavour... and this is the same in all the tanks I have tried.



Not sure if the fact that the wick is brand new but the flavour is right up there with my other favorite (the Bellus) and maybe be even better.

This is just the first few hours with the Crius... let's see how we go over a few days!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

OK I'm off to read the manual and watch some reviews because this tank leaks like a bastard!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

I guess I should have read the manual first... it appears the wicks need to go INTO the juice holes and not hover above them...

Take 2.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Heckers

Haha yep, and thats something i liked about this tank above the Bellus. They have a place where you can tuck your wicks into.
I found that a 2mm ID coil seems to have the right amount of wick so you wont have to trim it thinner.
There does seem to be some juice coming out the seam between the AFC and the body but it is very little and i suspect it is just the condensation from the airholes.
But im loving this tank so far, like you said it is VERY simple to build on and refill, and the flavour is on point.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Heckers

Oh, what did you think of the standard drip tip?
I see you replaced it but i must say i really liked it. It makes the draw so smooth.


----------



## GlacieredPyro

Damnit, i was getting so amped until the dreaded "it leaks"

I'm on a mission for a flavor tank but refuse to deal with leaky tanks.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Heckers

The leaking that Rob is talking about is because of a wicking fail.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

OK the manual says close the juice holes when filling and when not it use... and so far no leaking after I rewicked it and stuffed the wick INTO the juice holes. I must say the flavour is excellent!

OK there are three of us testing the Bellus, Arctic Turbo and the Crius all with Milky Way... different coils and the Arctic has commercial coils which I assume is japanese cotton.

At the end of the day the flavour is really good on all three and while I'm liking the Crius the best at the moment my daughter has the best palate of all of us and her favourite is the Arctic... maybe I should try Koh Gen Do again in the Bellus and Crius.

Leaking issue appears to have gone.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## DougP

Rob this tank is awesome..should never leak if you wick into holes...




Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## DougP

Just make sure cotton doesn't stick out off juice holes..

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Heckers

I believe different wicks are good for different flavours.
Rayon is good for things like menthol and fruits.
Japanese cotton is nice for tobacco and dessert flavours.

Also another thing with the Crius is to not pack the wick too tight into the holes otherwise you might choke it and get dry hits.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## DougP

Best coils build I have for it is..
Dual 26g kanthel 2.3 mm ( sub tank little blue screwdriver) 7 wraps

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher

Thanks guys... the Crius is vaping like a boss now... all I need a pipeline feed for my juice now.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## DougP

Close juice holes a bit I run.mine half open with no dry hits

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

@Rob Fisher , great pics and desriptions of the typical day in Robs vape cave with a new device

Rip it open, put in coil and wick and vape

Then read the manual and figure out how it should work

Love it Rob! You just go in full steam first thing. No wasting of time! 

Glad you got it sorted. Looks great. How big is the tank capacity?

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> @Rob Fisher , great pics and desriptions of the typical day in Robs vape cave with a new device
> 
> Rip it open, put in coil and wick and vape
> 
> Then read the manual and figure out how it should work
> 
> Love it Rob! You just go in full steam first thing. No wasting of time!
> 
> Glad you got it sorted. Looks great. How big is the tank capacity?



Manuals are for whoosies! 

Or rather manuals are for those dorks who can't work it properly and have to then open the box and find the manual.

4.2ml juice capacity it is Hi Ho @Silver.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Riyash

Working like a boss, 22g 5 wrap dual Kanthal on a 2mm bit

coming in at .14ohms. Sucks juice like crazy

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kalashnikov

This is 1 mother of a brilliant tank. I swear i wicked it like a absolutely hooligan just mushing cotton into it. And not 1 dry hit or leak ! Winning!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Daniel

OK so seems Mr Fisher has found my new tank ...... how does it do with pure VG (seems I developed a PG sensitivity over the past few weeks  ) ?


----------



## Rob Fisher

Daniel said:


> OK so seems Mr Fisher has found my new tank ...... how does it do with pure VG (seems I developed a PG sensitivity over the past few weeks  ) ?



Not sure but at a guess I would say that of all the tanks this one should do pretty well because it has HUGE juice holes.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Still loving this tank... however one negative... the open and closing of the juice holes is a bit loose and you suddenly get a burnt hit and realise the juice holes are closed.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Nimatek

Rob Fisher said:


> Still loving this tank... however one negative... the open and closing of the juice holes is a bit loose and you suddenly get a burt hit and realise the juice holes are closed.



Good to know! Luckily I'm used to checking before I start vaping on the tanks anyway so not too much of an issue for me. 
Biggest issue is no stock in black at the moment  

Might need to start looking at drip tips as well.


----------



## Rob Fisher

Nimatek said:


> Might need to start looking at drip tips as well.



Drip tips are my new fixation... I just love my Corian Bone tips!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## MetalGearX

This thing is a beast. Wicking is not for the feint hearted. 2.5mm id 4 turns 24 gauge. A little bit of shaping here and there. Scottish roll wick and I had to stuff the whole wick into the holes lightly and completely. getting 0.15 ohm and vaping at 42.3 watts and oh boy she chucks. Good tank this OBS Crivs. Bloody good!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Bartart

Great review Rob, I've been using mine for a couple weeks, I also use the eleaf Ijust2 and the subtank mini.
I've not been getting as much joy as you it seems I've rewicked a few times this last time is better than the others two times but I'm not getting the same flavour as the Ijust2 also I find the ijust2 gives denser clouds than the CRUIS, it's probably my poor coil and wicking skill but at .4ohm highest watts is 35 and then the get pepper taste this is on 24g kanthal.
I'm gonna try my first Clapton build and see how it goes


----------



## Rob Fisher

Bartart said:


> Great review Rob, I've been using mine for a couple weeks, I also use the eleaf Ijust2 and the subtank mini.
> I've not been getting as much joy as you it seems I've rewicked a few times this last time is better than the others two times but I'm not getting the same flavour as the Ijust2 also I find the ijust2 gives denser clouds than the CRUIS, it's probably my poor coil and wicking skill but at .4ohm highest watts is 35 and then the get pepper taste this is on 24g kanthal.
> I'm gonna try my first Clapton build and see how it goes



Yip I'm afraid the coil and wick specialists are the ones that get the best flavour form the devices... for the rest of us it's a bit of a hit an miss affair!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redeemer

After I finished building and filling it up, I kept feeling I farked something up, there's just no way it could ne this easy and quick....
But NOPE! She is a WINNER!!!
Did a 26G SS 316L 7 wraps spaced around 2.5mm ID giving 0.22 Ohms build, wicked with Dischem Cotton pads, and filled with a new juice I'm trying from a friend. Can't decide if its the great juice, or the awesome tank, but this is a Game Changer!
Wicks perfect, not a single leak anywhere, and not even a hint of a dry hit, just pure flavor bliss with each enormous cloud

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Yiannaki

Redeemer said:


> After I finished building and filling it up, I kept feeling I farked something up, there's just no way it could ne this easy and quick....
> But NOPE! She is a WINNER!!!
> Did a 26G SS 316L 7 wraps spaced around 2.5mm ID giving 0.22 Ohms build, wicked with Dischem Cotton pads, and filled with a new juice I'm trying from a friend. Can't decide if its the great juice, or the awesome tank, but this is a Game Changer!
> Wicks perfect, not a single leak anywhere, and not even a hint of a dry hit, just pure flavor bliss with each enormous cloud


Sorry for side tracking the thread but would you mind sharing where you got hold of some 316L SS? Thanks man.


----------



## Redeemer

Yiannaki said:


> Sorry for side tracking the thread but would you mind sharing where you got hold of some 316L SS? Thanks man.


From the good Sirs @Sir Vape and @BigGuy 
They supplied me with SS 316L in 24G, 26G and 28G.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yiannaki

Redeemer said:


> From the good Sirs @Sir Vape and @BigGuy
> They supplied me with SS 316L in 24G, 26G and 28G.


Ah great  Thanks dude


----------



## Blu_Marlin

Yiannaki said:


> Sorry for side tracking the thread but would you mind sharing where you got hold of some 316L SS? Thanks man.


Side tracked... maybe try here.


----------



## Redeemer

Ofcourse had to pull it apart for pics, so yes, can access build deck while 75% filled with juice, as long as its below the juice feed holes when upside down.

Reactions: Like 2 | Creative 1


----------



## DougP

Love this tank to..
Best coil build I found is 2.3 mm 7 wraps 26g kanthal.
And yes just like redeemer I switched from Japanese cotton to dischem cotton balls..huge difference in vape and flavour

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Silver

Great photos @Redeemer !


----------



## Redeemer

Silver said:


> Great photos @Redeemer !


LG G4 phone camera rocks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bartart

Rob your post made me realize that I've messed the wicking and coils up. I tried to wrap a Clapton but could not get them to glow evenly so I used plain old kanthal with new wicks. I agree with you tank is much better. Thanks for helping out

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Keith Milton

I was running my crius with two claptons, but I took it out because the claptons are juice mongers.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RIEFY

26g is perfect for this tank.easy setup Lekker flavor and good vapor production.






@robfisher my juice control is not loose at all


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

RIEFY said:


> @robfisher my juice control is not loose at all



I can live with the loose juice control because it's an awesome tank....

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver

Just wanted to relay my *initial experience *with my brand new Rolo/Crius setup

Bottom line - my initial experience was a bit disappointing. Through no fault of the gear though. I think it's me. I find the vape is too hot for the juice I selected.

I was very excited when all the goodies arrived over the past two days. I used the supplied thicker coils in the Crius package to build a dual that measures 0.33 on the Rolo. Wicked with Cotton Bacon V2. (My first time using this too).

Here are my coils:






Wicked it. Was a bit tricky to put the ends of the wicks in those little holes in the decks, so cut them a bit in a pointed shape (thanks @Yiannaki for the advice). Got them in after a bit of lube. Not sure if one must lube up before prodding the ends into the juice channels? Anyhow, it all seemed fine.

Then had a strange problem - when putting on the tank top part, the Rolo said atomiser low. Couldnt figure this out for a long time. The base piece with the coils measures 0.35 but when the tank is on top it goes down to 0.08. Was about to give up for the night, then discovered the one coil may have been touching the chimney because it was a bit too far on the edge. So i took a screw driver and gently pushed it closer to the posts. Voila! It worked! And I felt like a troubleshooting champ. Missed solving those types of problems hehe.

Anyway, here is the vape:





Tagging @Marzuq , @RIEFY and @Yusuf Cape Vaper - couldnt resist your pics the other day - glad i can pot this 

The juice i selected is what i call "Guava Ice". Its a lovely Guava DIY from @Paulie to which I add some menthol concentrate drops. I vape this juice in my Monster Kayfun (single 28g coil) at about 15 Watts for the most glorious slow long _restricted_ lung hits.

Well, the vape on the Crius with my first setup is very different. Seems like it wants about 30-40W of power with fairly open airflow. Great vapour and good flavour (not as "sharp" though, more "rounded"), but damn, the vapour is just too warm for me for this juice! (To use an analogy from hifi sound, the flavour has lots of bass and volume but I want more treble.) I tried closing the airflow and reducing the power but then the coils take way too long to get going and I think the Crius "prefers" more airflow. So that didnt really work.

I guess its just me and the juice I chose. I imagine higher power and more airflow on a dessert flavoured juice would be better - but then again, I am not a big dessert fan. 

In between all of this, i took toots on my Reo/Nuppin with Lime Ice and its blissful. Crystal clear flavour, sharp and lovely. 

Anyway, the Rolo is lovely. Looks superb, stands upright very solidly and feels great in the hand. Super easy with lovely feel of the buttons. But its very heavy! But I knew that, ha ha.

Perhaps I need to experiment with other juices, my own coils (not sure I trust their wire) and maybe try 28g coils to get a "crisper" vape. 

Maybe this type of vaping setup is just "not me". But I will persevere to find out. If you have any hints or tips for me, I am all ears.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1 | Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Christos

Silver said:


> Just wanted to relay my *initial experience *with my brand new Rolo/Crius setup
> 
> Bottom line - my initial experience was a bit disappointing. Through no fault of the gear though. I think it's me. I find the vape is too hot for the juice I selected.
> 
> I was very excited when all the goodies arrived over the past two days. I used the supplied thicker coils in the Crius package to build a dual that measures 0.33 on the Rolo. Wicked with Cotton Bacon V2. (My first time using this too).
> 
> Here are my coils:
> 
> View attachment 41683
> View attachment 41684
> 
> 
> 
> Wicked it. Was a bit tricky to put the ends of the wicks in those little holes in the decks, so cut them a bit in a pointed shape (thanks @Yiannaki for the advice). Got them in after a bit of lube. Not sure if one must lube up before prodding the ends into the juice channels? Anyhow, it all seemed fine.
> 
> Then had a strange problem - when putting on the tank top part, the Rolo said atomiser low. Couldnt figure this out for a long time. The base piece with the coils measures 0.35 but when the tank is on top it goes down to 0.08. Was about to give up for the night, then discovered the one coil may have been touching the chimney because it was a bit too far on the edge. So i took a screw driver and gently pushed it closer to the posts. Voila! It worked! And I felt like a troubleshooting champ. Missed solving those types of problems hehe.
> 
> Anyway, here is the vape:
> 
> View attachment 41685
> 
> 
> 
> Tagging @Marzuq , @RIEFY and @Yusuf Cape Vaper - couldnt resist your pics the other day - glad i can pot this
> 
> The juice i selected is what i call "Guava Ice". Its a lovely Guava DIY from @Paulie to which I add some menthol concentrate drops. I vape this juice in my Monster Kayfun (single 28g coil) at about 15 Watts for the most glorious slow long _restricted_ lung hits.
> 
> Well, the vape on the Crius with my first setup is very different. Seems like it wants about 30-40W of power with fairly open airflow. Great vapour and good flavour (not as "sharp" though, more "rounded"), but damn, the vapour is just too warm for me for this juice! (To use an analogy from hifi sound, the flavour has lots of bass and volume but I want more treble.) I tried closing the airflow and reducing the power but then the coils take way too long to get going and I think the Crius "prefers" more airflow. So that didnt really work.
> 
> I guess its just me and the juice I chose. I imagine higher power and more airflow on a dessert flavoured juice would be better - but then again, I am not a big dessert fan.
> 
> In between all of this, i took toots on my Reo/Nuppin with Lime Ice and its blissful. Crystal clear flavour, sharp and lovely.
> 
> Anyway, the Rolo is lovely. Looks superb, stands upright very solidly and feels great in the hand. Super easy with lovely feel of the buttons. But its very heavy! But I knew that, ha ha.
> 
> Perhaps I need to experiment with other juices, my own coils (not sure I trust their wire) and maybe try 28g coils to get a "crisper" vape.
> 
> Maybe this type of vaping setup is just "not me". But I will persevere to find out. If you have any hints or tips for me, I am all ears.


I have been secretly following this tank and I must say that I am not supprised. I have been considering your exact gear setup @Silver but it's obvious to be that tanks are still not close to the flavour obtained by drippers. 
Thanks for putting my FOMO to rest.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Your experience is 100% what the rest of us went through when trying the high power low resistance game... the fun now starts all over again working out which juices go into which set up and what resistance and power is best in each set up. And you are lucky (as I am) that you have a REO with an ADV in it while you try this path.

I have to say this path has been a little frustrating but also rewarding as you find a tank and build that suits a specific juice perfectly.

I'm still experimenting but so far I have Milkyway in my Crius with dual coils at 0,30Ω at 35 watts or Milkyway in my CeeCee mod with dual coils in the Manta. I have Tropical Ice "C" version in the Steam Engine at 0,27Ω at 27,6Ω.

The Lemon Creams juice is the one that likes a lot more wattage (75 watts) with claptons in the dripper!

I'm far from finding my happy place with these new tanks and high powered devices but I'm working on it... and I have my REO's, Cee Cee's and Lil Pinch that keep me right in the zone while I play.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Christos said:


> I have been secretly following this tank and I must say that I am not supprised. I have been considering your exact gear setup @Silver but it's obvious to be that tanks are still not close to the flavour obtained by drippers.
> Thanks for putting my FOMO to rest.



@Christos, from what I can tell , this tank likes big power and big airflow. I have a feeling it likes thickish wire and I think the vape will suit certain juices better than others.

Bear in mind I need to persevere, this is still early days. I have spent umpteen hours getting my Reo setups to where I want them for the juices i tend to vape. So I need to play and experiment a lot more with this.

Another reason I got this setup is because I want to experiment with higher power on lower nic juices

My other setups are lowish power devices with thinner wire coils - so thats why I need my 12-18mg juices. But I enjoy a cooler "crisper" vape. I find it more relaxing. The other bonuses are less juice consumption and more battery life - although those bonuses are not the reason i vape like that. 

12 and 18mg are becoming more challenging to get nowadays so it would be nice to have a setup that I like for lower nic juices.

Way more testing to be done....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DougP

@Silver I run 26 g 2.4 mm ID 6 wraps kanthal @ 0.4 ohms running at 26 watts with a airflow set at half...
I have a 60/40 hazelnut latte coffee vape in there which is to die for.
for getting wick into juice wells use a tooth pick to gently push it down into there works wonders


Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Christos

Silver said:


> @Christos, from what I can tell , this tank likes big power and big airflow. I have a feeling it likes thickish wire and I think the vape will suit certain juices better than others.
> 
> Bear in mind I need to persevere, this is still early days. I have spent umpteen hours getting my Reo setups to where I want them for the juices i tend to vape. So I need to play and experiment a lot more with this.
> 
> Another reason I got this setup is because I want to experiment with higher power on lower nic juices
> 
> My other setups are lowish power devices with thinner wire coils - so thats why I need my 12-18mg juices. But I enjoy a cooler "crisper" vape. I find it more relaxing. The other bonuses are less juice consumption and more battery life - although those bonuses are not the reason i vape like that.
> 
> 12 and 18mg are becoming more challenging to get nowadays so it would be nice to have a setup that I like for lower nic juices.
> 
> Way more testing to be done....


I came from high power devices and airy tanks and I was using 12-18mg nic. 
I only dropped to 6mg when I switched to a billow v2 with dual coils.
I used mainly 24 and 22 AWG.
The reo on 6mg was too heavy for me and I moved to 3mg.

The journey is different for everyone but it seems I did things backwards 

I honestly don't think there is anything to compete with a single coil build in a reo with a quality RDA.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> Your experience is 100% what the rest of us went through when trying the high power low resistance game... the fun now starts all over again working out which juices go into which set up and what resistance and power is best in each set up. And you are lucky (as I am) that you have a REO with an ADV in it while you try this path.
> 
> I have to say this path has been a little frustrating but also rewarding as you find a tank and build that suits a specific juice perfectly.
> 
> I'm still experimenting but so far I have Milkyway in my Crius with dual coils at 0,30Ω at 35 watts or Milkyway in my CeeCee mod with dual coils in the Manta. I have Tropical Ice "C" version in the Steam Engine at 0,27Ω at 27,6Ω.
> 
> The Lemon Creams juice is the one that likes a lot more wattage (75 watts) with claptons in the dripper!
> 
> I'm far from finding my happy place with these new tanks and high powered devices but I'm working on it... and I have my REO's, Cee Cee's and Lil Pinch that keep me right in the zone while I play.



Thanks @Rob Fisher 
You hit the nail on the head by saying the fun starts all over again working out which juices go in which setup. 

Let the fun begin...

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver

DougP said:


> @Silver I run 26 g 2.4 mm ID 6 wraps kanthal @ 0.4 ohms running at 26 watts with a airflow set at half...
> I have a 60/40 hazelnut latte coffee vape in there which is to die for.
> for getting wick into juice wells use a tooth pick to gently push it down into there works wonders
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk



Thanks @DougP 
Sounds like your setup is very similar to what I have with the prebuilt coils supplied with the Crius. They were spaced though. Are yours compressed? And what have you found the difference is?

As for the Hazelnut Latte Coffee - that sounds just like my kind of vape and will probably suit the setup nicely. I need to get some of those kinds of juices.

Thanks for the tip of the toothpick, why didnt I think of that! I resorted to using a small flat head screwdriver but it was quite tricky for my first time. Anyway, am nearing the end of the first tank and she's wicking well so I presume what i did worked...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DougP

I prefer compressed coils....I take a tooth pick then shaved it thin with a knife it works like a bomb. I also push cotton all the way down juice wells...
Yesterday I was at savapegear and had my first vape on a reo... what an amazing experience now I can see why the reo guys rave about it, it is definitely is in a league of its own
And there was the hazelnut latte in there
It was to die for

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

DougP said:


> I prefer compressed coils....I take a tooth pick then shaved it thin with a knife it works like a bomb. I also push cotton all the way down juice wells...
> Yesterday I was at savapegear and had my first vape on a reo... what an amazing experience now I can see why the reo guys rave about it, it is definitely is in a league of its own
> And there was the hazelnut latte in there
> It was to die for
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk



Thanks @DougP 
Starting to think about my next build for the Crius
Debating 26g, 27g or 28g but will try compressed

Not to derail the thread but I think why the vape is so good on the RM2 or Nuppin on my Reos is because the action is happening right there, so close to the mouth. Probably then also why it gets away with less power but still is so tasty and "vivid".

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper

DougP said:


> I prefer compressed coils....I take a tooth pick then shaved it thin with a knife it works like a bomb. I also push cotton all the way down juice wells...
> Yesterday I was at savapegear and had my first vape on a reo... what an amazing experience now I can see why the reo guys rave about it, it is definitely is in a league of its own
> And there was the hazelnut latte in there
> It was to die for
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


Is this the same hazelnut latte that you make? Mr Blends of Distinction 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex_123

Spent Christmas evening looking at my glass-less Crius tank. 
Cant wait till I find a replacement glass to get it steaming!!


----------



## Nimatek

Just a query - what is your best build so far to get flavour?

SS 316L works well but I get a muted flavour rather quickly. 
Spaced 8 wraps, 0.3 ohm approx.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KB_314

So far (since this morning) mine has been great. Very easy to build on - velocity decks should be a standard - no leaks with the top-filling, droppers don't make a mess, tucking the wicks wasn't that difficult just something new to get used to, excellent flavour with a simple dual coil 0.4 ohm kanthal 26g build, and no dry-hits after chain vaping 70/30 juice all day on the very first build.

Based on how easy the deck is to build on and no leaking, I prefer it to the Bellus (although admittedly I've been top-filling my Bellus without any leaks for 2 weeks at least). Great tank so far.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Silver

Sorry for the dumb question, but how do you open the Crius?

What I mean is take it apart for cleaning?

Do you pull up on the top cap to pass the open position for top fill - or do you screw something?
I dont want to break it
The manual shows it comes apart - but I may have missed where it explains how to take it apart...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lingogrey

Silver said:


> Sorry for the dumb question, but how do you open the Crius?
> 
> What I mean is take it apart for cleaning?
> 
> Do you pull up on the top cap to pass the open position for top fill - or do you screw something?
> I dont want to break it
> The manual shows it comes apart - but I may have missed where it explains how to take it apart...


Thanks for asking that question. I would also very much like to know the answer

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## KB_314

Silver said:


> Sorry for the dumb question, but how do you open the Crius?
> 
> What I mean is take it apart for cleaning?
> 
> Do you pull up on the top cap to pass the open position for top fill - or do you screw something?
> I dont want to break it
> The manual shows it comes apart - but I may have missed where it explains how to take it apart...


I had a similar problem trying to pull mine apart for cleaning. It basically unscrews and comes apart the way the manual shows, but I had to run it under hot water first in order to unscrew the bottom from the top (the fill hole section rotates, which makes it especially hard to grip)

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## Alex_123

@Silver 
First of all, lay down a towel on the surface youre going to be working on. Make sure glass wont roll off or anything.

To take it apart, the chimney screws off the glass. Assuming that you have seperated the base from the chimney.

However it is very difficult to get a grip. So best to do so with latex gloves or even vape bands to get a grip. Don't be too rough with it as it can smash the glass too!

For as far as I know, the top fill part doesnt disassemble any further.

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## Silver

KB_314 said:


> I had a similar problem trying to pull mine apart for cleaning. It basically unscrews and comes apart the way the manual shows, but I had to run it under hot water first in order to unscrew the bottom from the top (the fill hole section rotates, which makes it especially hard to grip)



Thanks @KB_314 
So with one hand you hold the bottom metal part and the other the top metal part - then unscrew?
Just checking - you don't hold the glass?


----------



## Silver

Alex_123 said:


> @Silver
> First of all, lay down a towel on the surface youre going to be working on. Make sure glass wont roll off or anything.
> 
> To take it apart, the chimney screws off the glass. Assuming that you have seperated the base from the chimney.
> 
> However it is very difficult to get a grip. So best to do so with latex gloves or even vape bands to get a grip. Don't be too rough with it as it can smash the glass too!
> 
> For as far as I know, the top fill part doesnt disassemble any further.



Thanks for the tip on the latex gloves @Alex_123 - and on the towel 
Will keep that in mind


----------



## Lingogrey

Alex_123 said:


> @Silver
> 
> However it is very difficult to get a grip. So best to do so with latex gloves or even vape bands to get a grip. *Don't be too rough with it as it can smash the glass too! *




@Alex_123 - Are you very sure about this?


----------



## KB_314

Silver said:


> Thanks @KB_314
> So with one hand you hold the bottom metal part and the other the top metal part - then unscrew?
> Just checking - you don't hold the glass?


Yes that's how I did it - I tried not to put any pressure on the glass, so you just have a thin rim of steel below the glass to grip onto. The rotating juice fill section at the top also limits what you can grip onto above the glass. Latex gloves... I keep forgetting to get some for the vape kit!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Alex_123

@Lingogrey Im very sure. I smashed both my glasses and one was from putting too much pressure on it...

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Lingogrey

Alex_123 said:


> @Lingogrey Im very sure. I smashed both my glasses and one was from putting too much pressure on it...


I saw from your posts on the top of the page and in the "who has stock" section and that was what I was referring to. Sorry man - didn't mean to make fun of what must be a frustrating situation; just find personally that sometimes laughing at stuff like that is the only way to not go crazy (but in this case it's for you, not for me, to decide). If you can't find a glass locally soon, a friend of mine from Cape Town might be in Gauteng for a day or two within the next week and I could perhaps send my spare glass with him and you could sort us both out with spares soon?


----------



## Lingogrey

Alex_123 said:


> @Lingogrey Im very sure. I smashed both my glasses and one was from putting too much pressure on it...


I apologise if I offended you Alex - bad judgment and taste on my part with that remark

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## jprossouw

I also cracked my glass when taking it apart to clean, I'm super careful with the spare glass now

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Alex_123

@Lingogrey no man haha. I wasnt offended at all. Im just making sure that no one makes the same mistake.
I would really love to find spares soon. No one stocks it in the country. Waiting for eciggies and VM to open after holidays to try out the lemo 2 glass. Apparently they are interchangeable. 

Thanks for the offer, but Ill be in PE for 2 weeks from next weekend.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nova69

Today is my first attempt at testing the crius since getting it on Monday.I would like to know what builds you guys are running and wattage.I like vaping at 60-90w (is it possible with this tank?).My current build 26g ss 5 wrap at 50W 200c (tc mode).Using normal power mode the highest I could go was 55W (chain vaping).tried 60W but could tell by the taste I'm going to get a dry hit.So far so good with rta the flavor (NCV strawb) was very similar to what I'm getting in my dripper.


----------



## wazarmoto

7 wraps dual vertical 2.5mm at 0.27 ohms. Vapes really well


----------



## Nightwalker

Love the tank. But don't go over 40watts as it eats juice. I'm using two 26g 2mm Claptons at 0.3ohms.


----------



## Nightwalker

Have taken her to 70watts but to hot for my liking


----------



## CloudmanJHB

So much praise around this tank, gong to have to be my next tank purchase!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Bartart

My Crius has become one of my daily tanks I run 24g dual coils at 0.38. I have found that with wicking in this tank less is more you need just enough to fill the coils but not so much that the wicking is tight. My best flavour for this tank is coffee flavours, I've tried a few different coffee flavours now and they are all better in the Crius, maybe because it gives such a warm vape the coffee favour works, Come to think of it the doughnut will probably work well with this tank too then. @Silver I see from the pictures you posted that your build deck posts have two holes mine only has one, I wonder why that is, maybe you have an updated version. The single post holes do make building on mine a little difficult. I find that in Watt mode the best is between 35w and 45w any more than that the hits become drier, unless you take very short hits. I will be building some Ti coils for the tank this week to see how that tastes, I have a feeling the tank will prefer TC vape to keep the correct temp and not get too hot. @Rob Fisher I recently dropped my tank and now the juice flow control is loose like you described does not seem to change the vape you just have to look before you suck to make sure they are open. I have had to buy a new drip tip because the glass one broke in the fall, I bought a stone drip tip from Vape King and I must say I like it more than the glass one that came with my tank. Over all the tank chucks huge clouds with flavour as good as any other tank I own

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## KimVapeDashian

Bartart said:


> My Crius has become one of my daily tanks I run 24g dual coils at 0.38. I have found that with wicking in this tank less is more you need just enough to fill the coils but not so much that the wicking is tight. My best flavour for this tank is coffee flavours, I've tried a few different coffee flavours now and they are all better in the Crius, maybe because it gives such a warm vape the coffee favour works, Come to think of it the doughnut will probably work well with this tank too then. @Silver I see from the pictures you posted that your build deck posts have two holes mine only has one, I wonder why that is, maybe you have an updated version. The single post holes do make building on mine a little difficult. I find that in Watt mode the best is between 35w and 45w any more than that the hits become drier, unless you take very short hits. I will be building some Ti coils for the tank this week to see how that tastes, I have a feeling the tank will prefer TC vape to keep the correct temp and not get too hot. @Rob Fisher I recently dropped my tank and now the juice flow control is loose like you described does not seem to change the vape you just have to look before you suck to make sure they are open. I have had to buy a new drip tip because the glass one broke in the fall, I bought a stone drip tip from Vape King and I must say I like it more than the glass one that came with my tank. Over all the tank chucks huge clouds with flavour as good as any other tank I own



@Silver has the crius v3 which comes with the velocity styled deck.

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## Nimatek

Yup v3 is slightly better for wire gauges but the posts are too close together to get away with the single coil trick like in the aromamizer. 

Not sure if v2 also has the 510 drip tip but v3 is prety damn good

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver

Bartart said:


> My Crius has become one of my daily tanks I run 24g dual coils at 0.38. I have found that with wicking in this tank less is more you need just enough to fill the coils but not so much that the wicking is tight. My best flavour for this tank is coffee flavours, I've tried a few different coffee flavours now and they are all better in the Crius, maybe because it gives such a warm vape the coffee favour works, Come to think of it the doughnut will probably work well with this tank too then. @Silver I see from the pictures you posted that your build deck posts have two holes mine only has one, I wonder why that is, maybe you have an updated version. The single post holes do make building on mine a little difficult. I find that in Watt mode the best is between 35w and 45w any more than that the hits become drier, unless you take very short hits. I will be building some Ti coils for the tank this week to see how that tastes, I have a feeling the tank will prefer TC vape to keep the correct temp and not get too hot. @Rob Fisher I recently dropped my tank and now the juice flow control is loose like you described does not seem to change the vape you just have to look before you suck to make sure they are open. I have had to buy a new drip tip because the glass one broke in the fall, I bought a stone drip tip from Vape King and I must say I like it more than the glass one that came with my tank. Over all the tank chucks huge clouds with flavour as good as any other tank I own



Hi @Bartart 
You are right - and thanks @KimVapeDashian - i have the V3 with two holes in each post. Does make building easier. But the post screws are these little hex thingies not normal screws so I am using their little tool they provide - but its quite small.

On the vape, you are spot on @Bartart - i find the Crius is definitely a warmer vape. I have tried 28g dual kanthal coils now to get it crisper and am on about 25 Watts. Its very nice but I think still a bit warmer than i would like for menthol fruity vapes - so for me this is going to have to become a coffee or other dessert type vape. I think the Crius likes more power and more airflow. At least thats how I find it.


----------



## Stosta

Should I specifically go for the V3 (relatively new to RTA stuff), does the velocity deck make it that much easier as opposed to the V2?


----------



## Andre

Stosta said:


> Should I specifically go for the V3 (relatively new to RTA stuff), does the velocity deck make it that much easier as opposed to the V2?


Yes.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Redeemer

Stosta said:


> Should I specifically go for the V3 (relatively new to RTA stuff), does the velocity deck make it that much easier as opposed to the V2?


It makes a HUGE difference, the Velocity Deck is the new golden standard in Vaping, every RDA, RTA, RDTA etc that utilizes it, is a winner.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stosta

Thanks @Andre and @Redeemer ! And judging by everything I've seen here Crius > TFv4 ?


----------



## Redeemer

Stosta said:


> Thanks @Andre and @Redeemer ! And judging by everything I've seen here Crius > TFv4 ?


By ease of rebuilding, the Crius wins by a farm yard, if you compare it to the rebuildable section of a TFV4 (I own the Mini TFV4 and Crius V3)
If you want to use stock coils, the TFV4 wins, since the Crius can only be rebuilt with no stock coils available.
But measuring juice consumption, the TFV4 drinks juice compared to the Crius, and while doing so the TFV4 gets so hot you cant even touch the atty, and this in the long run may be bad for the mod its attached to.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Informative 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Stosta

Redeemer said:


> By ease of rebuilding, the Crius wins by a farm yard, if you compare it to the rebuildable section of a TFV4 (I own the Mini TFV4 and Crius V3)
> If you want to use stock coils, the TFV4 wins, since the Crius can only be rebuilt with no stock coils available.
> But measuring juice consumption, the TFV4 drinks juice compared to the Crius, and while doing so the TFV4 gets so hot you cant even touch the atty, and this in the long run may be bad for the mod its attached to.


Thank you sir!


----------



## Nightwalker

Yes. But I'm biased as I have a Crius v3 velocity.


----------



## MorneW

Owning 2x tfv4 mini's and exclusviely using the Clapton RBA, I don't have any heat issues. I also had 2x crius v3's and the TFV4 still wins on flavour. Currently running 24g SS. Still my favorite out of all the tanks I have tried.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

I was highly skeptical because of how the fill works... but so far, so good.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Effjh

WTF. Just did my first build after getting this tank today. Slapped coils and cotton in there noob style, thinking this aint gonna end well, maar kom ons kyk noord...

Primed it, and worked my way up from 20w. When I hit 40w a whole new world opened up to me. The vape was still super cool but somehow I was exhaling friggin cumulonimbus clouds. 

Cranked her up to 50w and then the flavour started to come through, nice mellow vape. At 60w it was nice and warm with good flavour. No dry hits and I chain vaped the crap outa it. This tank is amazing and super user friendly, subtank RBA bye bye. No leaks so far either. 

My juice budget is going to suffer though, but who cares when you can vape like this. Wow.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Nightwalker

Effjh said:


> WTF. Just did my first build after getting this tank today. Slapped coils and cotton in there noob style, thinking this aint gonna end well, maar kom ons kyk noord...
> 
> Primed it, and worked my way up from 20w. When I hit 40w a whole new world opened up to me. The vape was still super cool but somehow I was exhaling friggin cumulonimbus clouds.
> 
> Cranked her up to 50w and then the flavour started to come through, nice mellow vape. At 60w it was nice and warm with good flavour. No dry hits and I chain vaped the crap outa it. This tank is amazing and super user friendly, subtank RBA bye bye. No leaks so far either.
> 
> My juice budget is going to suffer though, but who cares when you can vape like this. Wow.


Yip. Welcome to the family. She is a beast.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Effjh

Just got to remember to open the juice flow control

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## RIEFY

This tank really comes alive above 60watts I Vaped mine at 110watts no dry hits with claptons however the sweet spot is between 85 to 90w


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver

RIEFY said:


> This tank really comes alive above 60watts I Vaped mine at 110watts no dry hits with claptons however the sweet spot is between 85 to 90w
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



@RIEFY , what in your opinion would be the sweet spot for wire gauge for this? I presume 26g or 24g ?


----------



## Marzuq

RIEFY said:


> This tank really comes alive above 60watts I Vaped mine at 110watts no dry hits with claptons however the sweet spot is between 85 to 90w
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I agree. sweet spot for me with certain juices is around the 55watt mark. I have a dual coil 24g setup with 2.5mm ID and use rayon as wicking material. I have rebuilt using jap cotton and the result is just as great.
I reckon the best tank on the market to date.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## gman211991

Marzuq said:


> I agree. sweet spot for me with certain juices is around the 55watt mark. I have a dual coil 24g setup with 2.5mm ID and use rayon as wicking material. I have rebuilt using jap cotton and the result is just as great.
> I reckon the best tank on the market to date.


Same build I use all day everyday. And agree best rta at the moment especially at the price it's going for. 

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

This is a great tank for lung hits!

Last night before bed, most of my devices needed a pitstop. I was tired and not in the mood. So I grabbed the Crius, shut off the juice flow, opened up the juice fill, squirted in my juice and voila, in about 30 seconds it was ready to go. Thankfully the RX 200 needs very infrequent battery changes, so the whole procedure was very very quick and easy.

Took a few toots before bed in the dark and it started tasting a bit dry. Shrugged my shoulders and thought to myself, ya, just when I thought this was too easy, now the trouble starts. Put it down and went to bed a bit upset knowing I would probably have to rewick and troubleshoot in the morning

This morning I realised i forgot to open the juice flow control!
Happy days. Working like a champ. Vape on!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2 | Funny 3 | Can relate 3


----------



## shabbar

soooooo i was having major FOMO , just pulled the trigger on one of these bad boys along with some 32/26 clapton wire. just hope my 75w devices are able to run this tank sufficiently.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Flash696

I had a look at the Crius and wanted to know how it compares to the aromamizer. I've been using the Aromamizer for about 3 months now and just can't fault it on anything besides the amount of juice go through. Easy to build on, no opening of juice holes, just fill it up and vape. Does anyone have any experience with both of these?


----------



## Rob Fisher

Flash696 said:


> I had a look at the Crius and wanted to know how it compares to the aromamizer. I've been using the Aromamizer for about 3 months now and just can't fault it on anything besides the amount of juice go through. Easy to build on, no opening of juice holes, just fill it up and vape. Does anyone have any experience with both of these?



I never got to love the Aromamizer for some reason... the Crius I love so much I have 2.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Flash696

Rob Fisher said:


> I never got to love the Aromamizer for some reason... the Crius I love so much I have 2.



Anyone besides Rob? Come on people I need someone to convince me to not want to buy one 
Thanks @Rob Fisher May I ask what it was about the Aromamizer that you didn't like?


----------



## Rob Fisher

Flash696 said:


> Anyone besides Rob? Come on people I need someone to convince me to not want to buy one
> Thanks @Rob Fisher May I ask what it was about the Aromamizer that you didn't like?



I got it at the same time I got the Bellus and prefer the Bellus... plus that stupid rubber airflow thing was just silly. The chap I sold the Aromamizer to just loves it!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ash

Hey Rob, How is this tank compared now to the Bellus? For me, I still find that I am getting the best flavour out of my Kayfun v4 to be honest, especially with the tropical ice. Looking at trying to get something that will give me good flavour and not worried about clouds.


----------



## Rob Fisher

Ash said:


> Hey Rob, How is this tank compared now to the Bellus? For me, I still find that I am getting the best flavour out of my Kayfun v4 to be honest, especially with the tropical ice. Looking at trying to get something that will give me good flavour and not worried about clouds.



@Ash straight Tropical Ice I can't vape in any of the tanks because it's too powerful... Tropical Ice is perfect in my Squonkers... in my Bellus and Crius's I have other juices like Milky Way and some of the gentle menthols... I would rate the Bellus and Crius pretty much on a par with flavour but the Cruis wins the day because of the irritating leak my Bellus's have just after filling them!


----------



## Ash

Well the issue I am having is that I am using thug juice from Mt Baker and I am mostly getting the menthol flavour coming through and not so much of the rest. Tropical Ice is a winner though just for menthol (thanks for the recommendation btw, just ordered another 2 100ml bottles)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Ash said:


> Well the issue I am having is that I am using thug juice from Mt Baker and I am mostly getting the menthol flavour coming through and not so much of the rest. Tropical Ice is a winner though just for menthol (thanks for the recommendation btw, just ordered another 2 100ml bottles)



@Ash do you have a SubTank Mini? if you do go buy a gClapton coil (0,3Ω or 0,5Ω) from Brian at Ecig Inn in Toti and try that for a tank vape at around 30 watts! It is a splendid vape of note! I have two such tanks going all the time... one with XXX (Vapour Mountain Menthol Litchi) and one with a diluted with VG/PG Tropical Ice....


----------



## Farhaan Joosub

Nimatek said:


> Good to know! Luckily I'm used to checking before I start vaping on the tanks anyway so not too much of an issue for me.
> Biggest issue is no stock in black at the moment
> 
> Might need to start looking at drip tips as well.


Hi , I got a black one for sale if you are interested


----------



## Effjh

Tank still going strong, 0 wicking or leaking issues. I forgot the bloody airflow control closed again and fried my ahole at 60w. 

Too easy to forget, but here's a top tip if you are as retarded as me: When you close the juice flow, also close up your airflow completely. It acts as a very obvious reminder to check your tank before continuing to wreck your lungs.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## daniel craig

When wicking this tank do you block the juice flow holes with cotton or should you just leave the cotton to dip into that section (the place where the wicks would normally go into?


----------



## Nimatek

I put about half into the hole and the rest on the deck, each corner.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## daniel craig

Nimatek said:


> I put about half into the hole and the rest on the deck, each corner.


So fluff out the wicks and then split it into 2 and 1 half goes into the hole and the other on the deck?


----------



## Nimatek

Basically yes. It allows juice to go up the channel but not cause leaking. No dry hits to date. 

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## MetalGearX

Still going strong on the Crius. Just a note for me the Aromamizer was too hot for my taste and it made the juices too sweet on the other hand the Crius was just right for me...no scrap that is the best tank so far for me keeps cool and vapes like a champ.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ezekiel

Flash696 said:


> Anyone besides Rob? Come on people I need someone to convince me to not want to buy one



Hey @Flash696, don't know if you went for one or the other... but I honestly think you'll be happy with either one (Aromamizer, Crius or - for that matter - a TFv4). They are all great tanks. People who have tried many tanks tend to favor specific ones - maybe because of build-style, or vape-style, or initial experience, or looks, or feel or whatever. 

In terms of the Aromamizer and the Crius, I've heard totally conflicting stories on how each one vapes. For instance:



MetalGearX said:


> Still going strong on the Crius. Just a note for me the Aromamizer was too hot for my taste and it made the juices too sweet on the other hand the Crius was just right for me...no scrap that is the best tank so far for me keeps cool and vapes like a champ.



Yup. I've had the exact opposite experience - the Crius is a bit too hot for me while the Aromamizer is smoooooth... which means we build differently, vape differently and favour different types of juices. No big deal! 

That means most likely that whichever one you pick up you'll end up happy. However...

Reading between the lines, more people have _trouble_ with the Aromamizer (for whatever reason) than with the Crius... even though more or less the same number of people adore each tank specifically. Which means, most likely, the Crius is a "safer" bet - it will be less likely that you have a major problem with it than with the Aromamizer. In addition, the Crius is a little bit more forgiving than the Aromamizer, because of the juice-control. Under/overwick/overfill the Aromamizer, or forget it in your car, and it will leak... and the Aromamizer favours vertical builds which are a little bit more tricky than horizontal builds (but both tanks can do all sorts of crazy builds). Lastly, the Crius, with bottom airflow, is more similar to most other RBA decks - so wherever you are coming from, most likely the Crius will feel natural.

But again - they both are great. I prefer the Aromamizer - but only by a small notch. In fact, despite a bad first experience, the Crius is slightly growing on me. It might just be because my Aromamizer (and my DNA... ) has been locked behind protesting workers since Tuesday and I had to use Crius + iJust2 for three days running...

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Ash said:


> Hey Rob, How is this tank compared now to the Bellus? For me, I still find that I am getting the best flavour out of my Kayfun v4 to be honest, especially with the tropical ice. Looking at trying to get something that will give me good flavour and not worried about clouds.



Hi @Ash

I have the Crius. And I love my menthol fruit vapes.
The flavour is very good for these in the Crius but i find its not as crisp and "sharp" as in my Lemo1. 
I also dont like a warm vape for these juices and i think the Crius prefers more air and power and a bit more of a warmer vape. It produces lots of vapour! This is my view, not sure how others feel.

I dont have the Kayfun4 but I do believe that the Kayfuns are a similar type of vape to the Lemo1. So basically, what I am saying is that if you are looking for a sharpish crisp flavour, I would imagine the K4 will be better than the Crius for you.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## method1

Apologies if this has been covered, does anyone know what material the stock coils that are included with the crius are made of?


----------



## Lingogrey

method1 said:


> Apologies if this has been covered, does anyone know what material the stock coils that are included with the crius are made of?


According to their webpage it's "USA made Kanthal-Wire": http://www.obsnsmoke.com/pro_details.asp?ID=174

Looks like 26 AWG to me and the resistance comes out about right for that


----------



## Silver

method1 said:


> Apologies if this has been covered, does anyone know what material the stock coils that are included with the crius are made of?



Hi @method1 - there were no stock coils included with my Crius and as far as i know there arent any
I believe its just a rebuildable - but who knows I may be wrong


----------



## Silver

Ah, the wire supplied
Sorry, dont know


----------



## daniel craig

Silver said:


> Hi @method1 - there were no stock coils included with my Crius and as far as i know there arent any
> I believe its just a rebuildable - but who knows I may be wrong


In that little packet they include a few pre wrapped coils and some wire.


----------



## Lingogrey

Silver said:


> Hi @method1 - there were no stock coils included with my Crius and as far as i know there arent any
> I believe its just a rebuildable - but who knows I may be wrong


I also thought it was a strange question at first, but I assumed that @method1 is referring to the pre-rolled coils in the spares baggie?

Edit: Sorry - just saw the posts above after posting


----------



## method1

Lingogrey said:


> According to their webpage it's "USA made Kanthal-Wire": http://www.obsnsmoke.com/pro_details.asp?ID=174
> 
> Looks like 26 AWG to me and the resistance comes out about right for that
> View attachment 43239



I saw that, but when I primed the coils they turned blue (luckily I was on fairly low watts at the time) - so I thought It may be TI - they're not behaving like Kanthal, pretty odd 




Silver said:


> Hi @method1 - there were no stock coils included with my Crius and as far as i know there arent any
> I believe its just a rebuildable - but who knows I may be wrong



There are some coils supplied as well as a small roll of wire.


----------



## Lingogrey

method1 said:


> I saw that, but when I primed the coils they turned blue (luckily I was on fairly low watts at the time) - so I thought It may be TI - they're not behaving like Kanthal, pretty odd



Mine did the same (turning slightly blue) which I found weird and slightly worrying. The resistance (since rebuilt a few times, so I can't remember exactly) came out to about .33 - .36 ohms on the dual coil though, which I thought was way too high for TI with such few wraps. I have used the included wire and that's definitely giving me the resistance of 26 g Kanthal and not turning blue


----------



## method1

Cool - I'm gonna chuck these coils then, they shouldn't be turning blue!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## daniel craig

method1 said:


> Cool - I'm gonna chuck these coils then, they shouldn't be turning blue!


It's also weak, I pulled the cotton out of my coil and the wire broke on 1 loop.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Dr Evil

Got my v3 two days ago and finally built it, 26g at 0.35ohm and I'm loving it. First time i had a silver in months. Think I'm going to buy another one. 

Sent from my G3 using my finger

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KimVapeDashian

method1 said:


> Cool - I'm gonna chuck these coils then, they shouldn't be turning blue!



stainless steel 316 also turns blue when heating for the first time


----------



## method1

KimVapeDashian said:


> stainless steel 316 also turns blue when heating for the first time



Still not comfortable not knowing what it _actually_ is though


----------



## Dr Evil

method1 said:


> Still not comfortable not knowing what it _actually_ is though


Same here, i read that it was kanthal, but when it turned blue i thought to myself, that's never happened before, let's rather make some fresh coils

Sent from my G3 using my finger

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## shabbar

my UD kanthal turns blue when dry burned for the first time so nothing to worry about, even if there is its still safer then smoking a stinky right ? my 2c anyway


----------



## gman211991

Threaded the one grub screw on my crius rubber band method aint working. Any suggestions? 

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## shabbar

please post some pics of your builds & wicking


----------



## Bartart

Dual Clapton in the crius is not easy. I had to use 1.5 mm post to wrap on otherwise the coils touch the side of the tank. Even so it's still very close. I'm no sure how well this will work I'm not the best at this type of coil. Comes in at 0.34 ohms


----------



## gman211991

gman211991 said:


> Threaded the one grub screw on my crius rubber band method aint working. Any suggestions?
> 
> Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


Nvm my brother fixed it

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

vapowire kanthal goes blue, i think its to do with the purity and cleanliness of the wire.

Pulsing the coils with heavy handed wattages also blues the wire.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Waine

Please keep the comments rolling on the OBS Crius V3 Velocity deck. This is my next RTA.

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## KB_314

Waine said:


> Please keep the comments rolling on the OBS Crius V3 Velocity deck. This is my next RTA.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


Flavour on par with the Bellus (& Goblin mini). Velocity deck is great. Top-filling actually works (droppers, unicorns, fits everything I've thrown at it) and doesn't leak. Wicking is easy. No dry hits other than when you forget to open the juice control. Not much to complain about really. Grab one. My only criticism, and this is subjective - I don't find it pretty to look at. I think I'm gonna order another one

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## 6ghost9

Well I am currently running 24/32 dual claptons in my Crius v3. I have 6 wraps 24/32 2mm....Wicked with Jap cotton Scottish roll style and I hit this thing flawlessly at 75w all day every day. Juice consumption is very heavy and my normal drip tips get hot but I threw on my 2Puff airflow drip tip and it is just heaven!

Edit: It was an initial tight fit but some playing around got it in without making contact. This setup gives me the perfect vape I am looking for. I know bigger clouds aren't everyone's cup of tea but the claptons work well from 50-75w.


----------



## wazarmoto

Ss316 verticals on the crius v3 is super amazing! Vaping blends hazelnut latte in there. Coming in at 0.24 ohms, 6 wraps, 45w @270°c. So awesome. Doesn't get hot at all!!!


----------



## shabbar

wazarmoto said:


> Ss316 verticals on the crius v3 is super amazing! Vaping blends hazelnut latte in there. Coming in at 0.24 ohms, 6 wraps, 45w @270°c. So awesome. Doesn't get hot at all!!!



Pics!!!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## CloudmanJHB

Realised this weekend i really need to get one of these, My TFV4 is hard to build on and the RDA desk does not allow the thicker comp wires like hive etc. I believe the holes on this are nicely sized holes for thicker wire.


----------



## shabbar

CloudmanJHB said:


> Realised this weekend i really need to get one of these, My TFV4 is hard to build on and the RDA desk does not allow the thicker comp wires like hive etc. I believe the holes on this are nicely sized holes for thicker wire.



I have experienced the after burner effect with 22/24 gauge wire and which imo is highly annoying.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## wazarmoto

shabbar said:


> Pics!!!


Will do a fresh build tonight and show


----------



## Darryn Du Plessis

Have any of you that are able to consistently see the ohms of your setups able to tell when your wicks are at their end? 

This weekend I noticed that the smoke produced from tanks that have wicks that are running a bit thin, produce thinner clouds. The viscoscity of the clouds are less viscous than those of a newly rewicked tank _ which produces fat, massive, thick clouds, wheras the over-used wicks have less clouds and more airy appearances: they dissapate quicker


----------



## Robert Howes

Looks like another tank I have to try. Hope it isn't as disappointing as the Bellus.


----------



## Rob Fisher

Robert Howes said:


> Looks like another tank I have to try. Hope it isn't as disappointing as the Bellus.



What didn't you like about your Bellus Rob? Was it an authentic or a Fasttech special?


----------



## Robert Howes

You organised it for me at the vape meet so hopefully its authentic. My pet hate are leaky atties, the Bellus is the leakiest of the leaky. Will bring it with for build advice. If that doesn't help you can take it home with you, lol.


----------



## Rob Fisher

Robert Howes said:


> You organised it for me at the vape meet so hopefully its authentic. My pet hate are leaky atties, the Bellus is the leakiest of the leaky. Will bring it with for build advice. If that doesn't help you can take it home with you, lol.



Ahhhh OK leaking when filling... a real pain!


----------



## Robert Howes

Not just when filling, all the time.


----------



## Rob Fisher

Robert Howes said:


> Not just when filling, all the time.



That's strange... mine leak after filling and then are rock solid after that. That being said the Crius doesn't leak and that's just damn fine!


----------



## Stosta

Trying to get the glass off this tank is gonna make me quite sad though! Tried warm water, tried the freezer, really worried I'm just going to pull the thing apart at this point in time! Anyone else have any other ideas for me?


----------



## Effjh

Stosta said:


> Trying to get the glass off this tank is gonna make me quite sad though! Tried warm water, tried the freezer, really worried I'm just going to pull the thing apart at this point in time! Anyone else have any other ideas for me?



It's a tight one fresh out of the box. I managed to get it loose using rubber dish washing gloves and a little elbow grease. The 1 one and only time I'll wear dish washing gloves, the gf got real encouraged for a second

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## wazarmoto

I've never had my bellus leak on me. Since the first build.


----------



## NewOobY

I don't know what I've done wrong, but mine is leaking like the niagara falls - it must be a wicking issue. However looking at the all the wicks done on the crius my wicks look similar to those done by people stating they have no leaking problems.


----------



## Waine

The Bellus is losing points with me as a consideration for my next buy.....I rely heavily on the opinions on this site.

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stosta

NewOobY said:


> I don't know what I've done wrong, but mine is leaking like the niagara falls - it must be a wicking issue. However looking at the all the wicks done on the crius my wicks look similar to those done by people stating they have no leaking problems.


You closing the juice holes when refilling?


----------



## NewOobY

Stosta said:


> You closing the juice holes when refilling?


 
Yes sir, but it started happening when I changed wicks, so i immediately assumed it must be the wicks. Then I re-did the wicks, but still the same thing. I'm still pretty sure it is the wicks, hoping and praying I didnt break anything while changing wicks, so it must be the wicks and not a broken positive contact point. It doesn't leak out of the airflow hole, but it leaks between the airflow hole and the juice control. So it is that little slither of a crevice that it is leaking from. But it leaks a lot.


----------



## Stosta

NewOobY said:


> Yes sir, but it started happening when I changed wicks, so i immediately assumed it must be the wicks. Then I re-did the wicks, but still the same thing. I'm still pretty sure it is the wicks, hoping and praying I didnt break anything while changing wicks, so it must be the wicks and not a broken positive contact point. It doesn't leak out of the airflow hole, but it leaks between the airflow hole and the juice control. So it is that little slither of a crevice that it is leaking from. But it leaks a lot.


This is pretty ironic! You're problem seems to be that you can't close the gap between the glass and the base, and my problem is that I can't open it no matter how hard I try! Just check that the chimney part is properly attached to your glass. To me it sounds like that might be your leak point.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NewOobY

Stosta said:


> This is pretty ironic! You're problem seems to be that you can't close the gap between the glass and the base, and my problem is that I can't open it no matter how hard I try! Just check that the chimney part is properly attached to your glass. To me it sounds like that might be your leak point.



That actually seems to be the problem, because I can see a bubble at the base, where the glass meets the base. I'm going to try fasten it, but I think I need to drain the fluid first. Thanks for the help man really appreciate it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NewOobY

k no more leaking, it was the glass that was loose, thanks so much Stosta. My problem is solved . Really hope your glass doesn't give you issue's.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Bartart

I replaced my glass once tight can not open it again  I like to take everything apart to clean, that being said my crius is leaking today between the airflow ring and the juice flow ring. I will wick again and see if that solves the problem.


----------



## CloudmanJHB

Bartart said:


> I replaced my glass once tight can not open it again  I like to take everything apart to clean, that being said my crius is leaking today between the airflow ring and the juice flow ring. I will wick again and see if that solves the problem.



Had the same issue last night used a rubber vape band on each side of the tank to get traction and it came loose.

Lol was backtracking through this thread and saw that others have used the same method


----------



## wazarmoto

I remember my subtank mini had the tightness issue. popped it in the freezer for a few hours and it unscrewed easily.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Stosta

wazarmoto said:


> I remember my subtank mini had the tightness issue. popped it in the freezer for a few hours and it unscrewed easily.


Few hours?!!? Oh I was leaving it in there for a few minutes!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## wazarmoto

Stosta said:


> Few hours?!!? Oh I was leaving it in there for a few minutes!


See, I have a memory problem. Lol.... I popped it in there after I got my first rda. So I got busy with that. Lol.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Stosta

wazarmoto said:


> See, I have a memory problem. Lol.... I popped it in there after I got my first rda. So I got busy with that. Lol.


You just want me to be in a position where I'm having to buy another Crius right?


----------



## wazarmoto

Stosta said:


> You just want me to be in a position where I'm having to buy another Crius right?


Lol. I love this tank Hey. Honestly, bellus and crius. I just love em.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Bartart

wazarmoto said:


> Lol. I love this tank Hey. Honestly, bellus and crius. I just love em.


It's a great tank, even better on Ti coils IMO.


----------



## CloudmanJHB

Ok so finally decided to take the Crius out of it's box and give it a bash...

Very happy with this tank works well, desk is relatively easy to build on as long as you are mindful of the narrow chimney.
Decided to go with dual 23+30G Claptons , my reading is 0,20ohms. Excuse the roughness of the build its my first clapton wire attempt. 

Got great flavour wow, its the first thing that hit me! and the clouds are pretty impressive too.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Va-poor

What ID is best for these tanks? 2mm is great for airflow but wicking gets slow. I want to go 3mm but it's just working too well.

Sent from my GT-N5100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Robert Howes

Rob Fisher said:


> It the continual quest for the perfect tank the latest acquisition of mine is the OBS Crius RTA.
> 
> It's a good looking tank... the build is so simple and was a piece of cake. I forgot to close off the juice holes and airflow when filling the tank the first time so that was a bit of a fail. The first tank went down really fast and I guess that's why the flavour is as good as it was. Unfortunately it seemed to leak badly... I'm not sure if it was because of the initial fail or this is just a leaky tank... time will tell. I have refilled it again and this time I closed off the juice and air holes and so far so good.
> 
> I have dual coils in it (used the coils it came with) and the resistance is 0,3Ω and I'm firing at 40 watts. I have wicked with Rayon which is pretty much all I use these days.
> View attachment 41267
> View attachment 41268
> 
> 
> I prefer my own drip tips and find that the vapour flow is concentrated across my tongue and gives a better flavour... and this is the same in all the tanks I have tried.
> View attachment 41269
> 
> 
> Not sure if the fact that the wick is brand new but the flavour is right up there with my other favorite (the Bellus) and maybe be even better.
> 
> This is just the first few hours with the Crius... let's see how we go over a few days!



Thanks for mentioning "coils it came with" it made me explore a bit more and i found the secret compartment at the bottom  To date this is the best RTA I have played with. One 1 tank of juice through but so far so good, no leaking.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Robert Howes said:


> Thanks for mentioning "coils it came with" it made me explore a bit more and i found the secret compartment at the bottom  To date this is the best RTA I have played with. One 1 tank of juice through but so far so good, no leaking.



Yip this tank has continued to impress despite trying plenty of other tanks!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## shabbar

wazarmoto said:


> Lol. I love this tank Hey. Honestly, bellus and crius. I just love em.



Bro im still waiting to check out your vertical build, I tried it and its not working well for me


----------



## CloudmanJHB

Rebuilt and rewicked last night , this time less wick in the holes and am even happier that with the previous build.
Everytime i rebuild and get better at the wicking on this tank i am blown away.

My last post i rated the clouds as impressive, with the new wicking (less is more) I am blowing killer clouds almost on par with my TFV4 

Really loving this tank


----------



## shabbar

CloudmanJHB said:


> Rebuilt and rewicked last night , this time less wick in the holes and am even happier that with the previous build.
> Everytime i rebuild and get better at the wicking on this tank i am blown away.
> 
> My last post i rated the clouds as impressive, with the new wicking (less is more) I am blowing killer clouds almost on par with my TFV4
> 
> Really loving this tank




Please post a pic. I get dry hits now and then on high watts


----------



## CloudmanJHB

shabbar said:


> Please post a pic. I get dry hits now and then on high watts



Hi there, not a single dry hit since last night, so let's hope it lasts...
Mines all built and i didn't take any pics but i followed the method in the vid below.
I cut the wick at an angle instead of straight across with the tail going into the hole.

I haven't gone over 44 watts tho...

Wicking starts from 10:31 on the video below...



Good luck !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Darryn Du Plessis

Robert Howes said:


> Not just when filling, all the time.


 Then you need more wick


----------



## wazarmoto

shabbar said:


> Bro im still waiting to check out your vertical build, I tried it and its not working well for me


Haven't wicked it actually. Been a bit hectic this and sick with flu. Tonight! Tonight!


----------



## shabbar

wazarmoto said:


> Haven't wicked it actually. Been a bit hectic this and sick with flu. Tonight! Tonight!



Awesome, tag me


----------



## Darryn Du Plessis

wazarmoto said:


> Lol. I love this tank Hey. Honestly, bellus and crius. I just love em.


 just to go off and on topic - I love both of those precious tanks too -> today i got to add the Zephyrus v2 to my collection - from all that I've heard and read about it - this beast should be able to surpass it's fellow tanks -> Tell you hot to God of gentle winds doess soon


----------



## wazarmoto

shabbar said:


> Pics!!!



I have been sick with flu for the past few days. 

But I follow this build tutorial. 



Build comes out to this more or less.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CloudmanJHB

wazarmoto said:


> I have been sick with flu for the past few days.
> 
> But I follow this build tutorial.
> 
> 
> 
> Build comes out to this more or less.





Awesome thanks for the share, gotta try this build!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Robert Howes

I have never used that much cotton on any build, will have to give it a go. Thanks for sharing.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## wazarmoto

Actually it's really not much. 1cm strip of jap, strip in half and store the other half for use later, then two normal cotton bacon or Jap cotton wicks as you would use on a dual coil. And then a tiny bit for the centre. Just make sure the ID of the coils are clear.


----------



## Darryn Du Plessis

That really looks incredibly good. Without the use of too much cotton - that's efficiency - Ill be sure to check that out when Im at home


----------



## wazarmoto

Just realized I didn't make mines spaced. Think I'll do that one this darned flu clears.


----------



## wazarmoto

Ok so I did it again. Spaced SS316, 6 wraps each, 3mm ID, 0.23ohms. Glorius! 











She vapes so sexy like. Got Hazeworks Scream in there. So gooooooooooooood

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## wazarmoto

@shabbar... Forgot to tag you brother. 

Also notice my ID, clear of any strands. Make sure it's clear. Superb vape if you get this right.


----------



## jguile415

99% of the time leaking means bad wicking... I've experienced leaks on all of my tanks if I've wicked them kakly! Every tank likes to be wicked differently (sounds familiar) it's all part of the fun  finally got the bellus to stop misbehaving while top filling

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Robert Howes

i think admin should add a badge/medal for members with leak free Bellus tanks. it will be i very rare badge. i have given up on mine. if only i had a gorge to throw it in.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## wazarmoto

just remm


Robert Howes said:


> i think admin should add a badge/medal for members with leak free Bellus tanks. it will be i very rare badge. i have given up on mine. if only i had a gorge to throw it in.



No man dude. Don't give up!!! Keep trying. Check your wicking holes. tuck too much and it becomes tight and wont saturate fast enough. Too loose, and you will get leakage.


----------



## G-Step

Robert Howes said:


> i think admin should add a badge/medal for members with leak free Bellus tanks. it will be i very rare badge. i have given up on mine. if only i had a gorge to throw it in.


Don't know if your Bellus is in the bottom of a gorge but if it's not, just do what I do and bottom fill it  When top filling it I had leakage for days and nearly threw it out the window.

Having said that, scooped up my Crius yesterday and she is a beauty! On par with the Griffin but definitely less greedy on juice consumption! Winner winner


----------



## Rob Fisher

G-Step said:


> Don't know if your Bellus is in the bottom of a gorge but if it's not, just do what I do and bottom fill it  When top filling it I had leakage for days and nearly threw it out the window.
> 
> Having said that, scooped up my Crius yesterday and she is a beauty! On par with the Griffin but definitely less greedy on juice consumption! Winner winner



The Bellus never went to the gorge... she went to Knysna to have the air holes made bigger... she is back and the airflow is awesome now... no leaking... but I have to rebuild coils because it's crackling and the flavour isn't great... and that's one thing the Bellus excels at and that is flavour!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## shabbar

Rob Fisher said:


> The Bellus never went to the gorge... she went to Knysna to have the air holes made bigger... she is back and the airflow is awesome now... no leaking... but I have to rebuild coils because it's crackling and the flavour isn't great... and that's one thing the Bellus excels at and that is flavour!



better then the cruis?


----------



## G-Step

Another atty saved, well done @Rob Fisher. I agree with you on that, the flavor one gets from the Bellus is just bad a$$! Definitely my go to atty!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

shabbar said:


> better then the cruis?



No... the Cruis is the cream of the RBA's as far as I'm concerned.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Keith Milton

Rob Fisher said:


> The Bellus never went to the gorge... she went to Knysna to have the air holes made bigger... she is back and the airflow is awesome now... no leaking... but I have to rebuild coils because it's crackling and the flavour isn't great... and that's one thing the Bellus excels at and that is flavour!


Show us a pic of the holes Oom Rob


----------



## Keyaam

Rob Fisher said:


> No... the Cruis is the cream of the RBA's as far as I'm concerned.


Totally agree


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher

Keith Milton said:


> Show us a pic of the holes Oom Rob



Sure! Here we go!


----------



## wazarmoto

Anyone ever though of drilling out the centre holes on the AFC ring? Been contemplating doing it to mine. Although I am super happy with mine as is.


----------



## Rex Smit

this thread is a bit dead, but i have a question.
is anyone else strugling with spitback from the Crius...?
i have a simple 26g dual coil in it, and juice hooles are half closed, but still get juice splatter on my mouth

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Vape_r

I know this may sound stupid but I had the same problem with two of my tanks, and when I opened up the juice flow fully, the spit back went away. Can't explain it, but I swear it worked for me. Maybe worth a shot


----------



## Rex Smit

tried that too...same thing
also tried diff wicking methods...thick, thin, short, long...


----------



## Vape_r

Where are your wicks sitting? Could you maybe take a picture, it would be easier to help you out


----------



## Rex Smit

ok..going to bed now..will try and post some pics tomorrow

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta

Rex Smit said:


> ok..going to bed now..will try and post some pics tomorrow


Also what Wattage? Strange, I never had spitback on my Crius, and this was my first real RTA so I've built it like a complete nob at times, and it still just performs perfectly.


----------



## Silver

Hi @Rex Smit 
My Crius has 28g Kanthal in it and no spitback. I havent tried 26g

Are your coils popping when you fire the first time?
What power are you vaping at?


----------



## Rex Smit

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rex Smit

ok so here is the story..
Started 1st time using the Crius with twisted 28g dual @ 0.3 Ohm running at about 30-40w...great flavour and everything..but a lot of spit back...
So i know that twited coils spit like a cobra...and endured it for a while...then it just got to bad..
so i thought lets try something simpler...dual 26g @ 0.6Ohm running at 24W..
Obviously the spitback is much less...it is still there....

need help...


----------



## Vape_r

Try cutting your wicks shorter, to where you just about see it at the top of the wicking holes.


----------



## Rex Smit

Like this...?







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rex Smit

and yes..coils are popping...


----------



## Vape_r

I have no idea then buddy


----------



## Rex Smit

maybe if evry1 showed me there builds, and gives the specs, maybe i can then see where my error is...


----------



## Keyaam

Hey Rex Smit. Try using more wick through the coil and fluff them out once installed. The cotton must just cover the juice flow holes. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Stosta

My Crius is 26g 2mm ID, compressed coils. I pretty much wick it like in your first pictures (Juice holes look like full of cotton). Are you in a position to crank up the wattage a bit? Or maybe try a bit more cotton (I stuff my crius like a turkey at christmas)? Apart from that I really don't know what to suggest, it looks like you had it almost identical to how I build (but at 0.6 as opposed to 0.4) and I have never had my Crius spit at me  Sorry bud!


----------



## skola

I have a 26G SS dual spaced build in the Crius. There's one specific juice that gives me spitback only. I thought it might be the VG/PG ratio but it turns out it's the same as my other juices. I hardly ever get spitback on spaced coils though.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rex Smit

funny how your wire looks a lot thicker than mine, and its also suppose to be 26g. thinki mine is labeled wrong...
will try the spaced option see what that does...


----------

